# HI EVERYONE!



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

HI EVERYONE,
i've just recently sold my new beetle and bought myself a tt roadster


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum , that was a nice beetle. Any plans for the tt ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

I have kept the wheels from the beetle so they should be going on in the spring, then when the warranty runs out i will probably get the engine remapped.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now all you need to do is join the TTOCwww.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum..... love those alloys


----------



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

ONLY GOT THREE OF THEM AT THE MOMENT THE OTHER ONE HAS BEEN IN GERMANY FOR THE LAST 2MONTHS BECAUSE THE LACQUER PEELED OFF THE RIM AFTER ONLY BEING ON FOR 3MONTHS, THEY COULDN'T SEND A NEW ONE BECAUSE MAM HAVE STOPPED MAKING THEM SO THEY HAVE HAD TO REFINISH IT :roll:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

let the modding commence ;-)


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome - that was a nice looking Bug!


----------

